# Lake Walden



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Anybody ever fish Lake Walden? It's a private lake near Hartland in Livingston County. My buddy and I talked to a person that works there and said members of the club do well on pike. Just wondering if anyone else has heard this. We've been given permission to fish it and would like to give it a try.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

My family had a membership to Waldenwoods when I was younger and I remember doing quite well on both Crappie and the occasional catch of Yellow Perch. Mostly I fished it in the summer, the lake is spring fed and the ice could be shaky in the early winter. 
We did well just out from the beach and around the shallow areas surrounding the sunken islands. If your going to try it ice fishing I would recommend checking out the aerial photos on Mapquest.com. They should give you some idea of where to try. The lake is broken up by many drop offs and shallow areas, so without a map many holes could be drilled before finding fishable water.
I have caught gills on walden lake while trolling for pike(on 6" Rapala's so there are some big ones in there.. Good luck...


----------

